# the Costochondritis episode was short-lived.. :)



## allison87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thankfully, the Costochondritis pain subsided in just a little over a week. I will know what to expect should it come on again, and I urge those with Fibromyalgia to be aware of this condition!but this week I was diagnosed with Interstitial Cystitis. someone on this board told me to look into it, and they were right! this is the cause of my UTI symptoms that resulted in negative UTI tests.so current conditions (all of them chronic, but can be managed, as I understand):
Irritable Bowel Syndrome - D
Fibromyalgia
Chronic Fatigue Syndrome
Interstitial Cystitis
I've read several things on the Internet that confirm these conditions can and often do occur together. I shouldn't be all that surprised that I have this IC too. but.. really? is there a fifth syndrome I can eventually expect? I'm just so tired of all of these competing for my attention..


----------

